# VE Enduracut Plus 24 - Cutting through Vinyl



## jessebeam (Mar 28, 2010)

We have had a VE Enduracut Plus 24 plotter for almost a year and it has cut fine until yesterday. All of a sudden it started cutting all the way through the vinyl. We tried adjusting the settings in Flexi but that doesn't seem to make any difference. We did a cut test and it worked the first time but we did it again and it cut right through. Has anyone had problems like this with their VE Enduracut Plus plotter?


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

We have the same cutter. Although never had this problem. Did you adj. the down force. Thats the only suggestion I have. Sorry for being of little help. Good Luck


----------



## jessebeam (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes we did try that, no luck. Thanks so much for your reply. I'll keep trying.


jessebeam said:


> We have had a VE Enduracut Plus 24 plotter for almost a year and it has cut fine until yesterday. All of a sudden it started cutting all the way through the vinyl. We tried adjusting the settings in Flexi but that doesn't seem to make any difference. We did a cut test and it worked the first time but we did it again and it cut right through. Has anyone had problems like this with their VE Enduracut Plus plotter?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I would agree. Try adjusting your downforce. I would adjust it directly on the unit itself. 

Also, I would check to see how far the blade is extending from the blade holder. It should be half the thickness of a credit card.


----------



## jessebeam (Mar 28, 2010)

I tried adjusting the down force on the software, I'm not sure how you do it on the machine since there's no screen to look at. If there's a way to do that that would be great. How do you do it on the machine itself?


jessebeam said:


> Yes we did try that, no luck. Thanks so much for your reply. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

jessebeam said:


> I tried adjusting the down force on the software, I'm not sure how you do it on the machine since there's no screen to look at. If there's a way to do that that would be great. How do you do it on the machine itself?


My apologies, I was thinking of the GCC Puma III. This one is the GCC Expert 24. Did you receive a driver CD with a program called VLCD on it?

This is the program that I used to set the downforce. 

Did you check the blade depth?


----------



## jessebeam (Mar 28, 2010)

That's a good question, I'm not sure. I will check out the CD's I have. I don't remember loading one like that. And yes I checked the blade depth, that's all good. I'll try that Cd you're talking about. Thanks so much for your help.


jessebeam said:


> I tried adjusting the down force on the software, I'm not sure how you do it on the machine since there's no screen to look at. If there's a way to do that that would be great. How do you do it on the machine itself?


----------



## jessebeam (Mar 28, 2010)

I was unsuccessful finding the CD you mentioned. Is this something that's necessary for the pressure adjustment to function? Thanks.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

jessebeam said:


> I was unsuccessful finding the CD you mentioned. Is this something that's necessary for the pressure adjustment to function? Thanks.


No, you should be able to adjust your down force in the properties of the driver as well. That program is the one that I used to set all my settings on the cutter when we tested it. 

You can find it here:
GCC LaserPro Laser Engraver, Vinyl Cutter and Printer

It is the "VLCD Bengal_Sable_Expert V2.4" file. You need to register to DL, but I believe it is free.


----------



## jessebeam (Mar 28, 2010)

When you say driver do you mean Production Manager? Properties, Cutter, cutter options, pressure adjust...
Thanks.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

jessebeam said:


> When you say driver do you mean Production Manager? Properties, Cutter, cutter options, pressure adjust...
> Thanks.


Yes, you would go into Printers and Faxes, right click on your cutter listed in there, and from there you will be able to adjust the various settings on the cutter.

You could also go in through Flexi, as you know.


----------



## jessebeam (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, that's my problem. It doesn't respond to the commands I give it. No matter what it cuts at the same very high pressure. I might try a re-install of the whole program, I'm not sure what else to try. Thanks so much for your help on this. I appreciate it.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Not a problem.

Have you downloaded and tried the program on the GCC site?


----------



## jessebeam (Mar 28, 2010)

No but when I get home I will.


----------

